# New Member here need help on G scale track radius and other questions.



## Hunter 12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello, I'm a new train hobby person. I just purchased an older G scale from a friend's family whom the grandfather passed away a year ago. The family just decided to sell his train system. I have 2 great nephews who will be excited to see them go. I need some help with questions about the set-up radius of the track among other questions. I live in Monroe North Carolina, a transplant from Fla a year ago. My name is Hunter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ask away.... have you identified the manufacturer of the track?


----------



## Hunter 12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Ask away.... have you identified the manufacturer of the track?


I have no track as of yet. I'm purchasing some next week from a Navy veteran like me and i think it is Bachman G scale Stainless. I'm using it inside my home. The engine is a Bachmann 4-6-0 Big Haulers Denver & Rio Grand #12 Engine. I'm hoping that if I can to Modify it to blow a lot of smoke, bells, whistle and engine sounds. It has a Kalamazoo "The Sound Works system, "What ever that is" sound system and some other stuff as well.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

.


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Bachmann makes no stainless track. If it is Bachmann it is either hollow rail formed tin track (not suitable for outdoors) or brass rail.


----------



## Hunter 12 (Oct 18, 2020)

That's good to know, The track he said was Bachmann so when I get it then i can say what it is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann makes plastic, hollow steel, and brass track.

Plastic not really suitable to outside use, but some people have used it. 
Hollow steel rusts through in a couple of seasons, and not good for track power outside.
Brass track ok, same as other manufacturer's brass pretty much

Greg


----------



## Hunter 12 (Oct 18, 2020)

SparkyJoe said:


> Bachmann makes no stainless track. If it is Bachmann it is either hollow rail formed tin track (not suitable for outdoors) or brass rail.


I just got the track. It is Hollow rail formed tin track. How good is this and how can i clean it? Was thinking of a buffing / grinder wheel. (just using the buffing side.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm... did you read my post? Just above yours?

It's actually tin plated, so buffing it will really accelerate the rusting. Throw it away unless you want to use it indoors, and even lifetime there is limited.


----------

